# 3 or 4 iron wood hybrid



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello I was just wondering what you guys would get either a 3 iron-wood 18° or 19° hybrid or a 4 iron-wood 22° hybrid. Also could you please put the reason you picked the club you did. Thank you


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

If I could only have one it would be the 4 (22°). It is more versatile than the 19°, but can be hit farther than the 25°. As I have (and use) all three, if I HAD to choose only one, I would make the compromise and go with the middle one. Although I love my 25° hybrid and probably use it more than the others... that would be a tough choice. I could most easily dispense with the 19° as it is closer to my 5W in performance...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you sir if the 22° is good enough for "Fourputt" it is good enough for me.


----------

